# Front Yard Sloped towards my house...



## eah (Feb 28, 2010)

My husband and I just bought our house last Nov. and we are trying to think of ways to "fix" our front lawn. It has a steep slope going from the road to our house. Our lawn and driveway are really soggy -typical for a Vermont thaw i guess, but we want to make it look nicer and level out the yard if possble. We were thinking of maybe a retaining wall but thought I would hop on here to get some advise/ideas. I can post pics later if that would help.
Thanks
Eah


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Do you have a picture ?


----------



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

You could go the retaining wall route- just make sure there is enough drainage on the backfill side of the wall to prevent water and wet soil from moving the wall.

You also cut a swale perpendicular to the slope to carry the water away from the wall and the house.


----------



## Tonglebeak (Dec 28, 2009)

One thing I'm in the process of doing (will restart once the snow melts) is to dig out a french drain around my house, and slope it towards the street. I've heard that I only need to go a foot down, and then I've heard I need to dig down to the frostline, but in either case, I have a 36ft exterior wall that has a huge slope that hits the house and brings the neighbors water with it.

You might want to consider a french drain.


----------

